# kxicq2



## BlackJack (28. August 2003)

ich hab bei mir suse linux 8.0 drauf und da dann das mitgelieferte kxicq2 installiert... das  auch ganz gut, nur leider hab ich die falsche uin eingegeben und will die jetzt ändern... jetzt ist das proplem das ich nix finde wo ich das änder kann^^


----------



## JohannesR (28. August 2003)

Schau mal in 
	
	
	



```
~/.kxicq/
```
 Eventuell findest du da die Konfigurationsdateien.


----------

